# Caesar's Creek updates



## Bronson

Anyone have any CC updates? Trying to get down there this week 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan

Water is back down. Docks are ok at Wellman. Don’t know about the others yet. 

Water was in the mid 40’s last week.


----------



## Pike

Water is still pretty muddy....hopefully this week it will start to clean up.


----------



## Bronson

Are the docks folded down yet? The were in but folded up

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike

The docks at Wellman are fixed...


----------



## MuskyFan

Bronson said:


> Are the docks folded down yet? The were in but folded up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They generally leave Wellman docks in all year. Was fun launching and loading solo with the ramps folded up. Glad no one had videos of me, though.


----------



## Bronson

Yea I went down two weeks ago and didnt want to chance falling in!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

Visibility today about 1 ft. Main lake around 40 degrees, found some surface temps up to 47 back in coves. Did more paddling than fishing, nothing seemed interested. 3" shad everywhere.


----------



## Harry1959

BMagill said:


> Visibility today about 1 ft. Main lake around 40 degrees, found some surface temps up to 47 back in coves. Did more paddling than fishing, nothing seemed interested. 3" shad everywhere.


Just went up to wellmans, clarity as described, looks to be about 3 ft below water line. Contemplating going


----------



## TheKing

Muskies time today.


----------



## Harry1959

Went, got the skunk


----------



## obcrna

Stopped by for an hour. No luck, 5th time to have my boat in the water with new sonar. Im a newbie but found some interesting but cannot post them for some reason.


----------



## obcrna

Just installed my Lowrance, found several fish 40 feet from bank. Newbie here trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Toolsey

5 finger discount shoppers are raiding vehicles there. Leave a surprise gift in the back of your truck for him to pick up. Make a mental note to try and catch him as well as fish. He seems to be targeting hikers vehicles as well. Cops were at Cedar Point last night.

It was very apparent what vehicle was his. He is really working the area hard.


----------



## RickH

Toolsey said:


> Cedar Point


? you got the right forum?


----------



## Toolsey

Yep. Its on the map. I was referencing an area of Caesers creek. #4 area on the map. Hikers use it-dog walkers.

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/parks/PDFs/parks/Maps/Caesar_Creek/caesarcreekparkmap.pdf

They got my truck parked at the boat ramp last week.


----------



## MuskyFan

Toolsey said:


> 5 finger discount shoppers are raiding vehicles there. Leave a surprise gift in the back of your truck for him to pick up. Make a mental note to try and catch him as well as fish. He seems to be targeting hikers vehicles as well. Cops were at Cedar Point last night.
> 
> It was very apparent what vehicle was his. He is really working the area hard.


How about giving us a description of the vehicle so we can keep an eye out for it?


----------



## RickH

Toolsey said:


> Yep. Its on the map. I was referencing an area of Caesers creek. #4 area on the map. Hikers use it-dog walkers.
> 
> http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/parks/PDFs/parks/Maps/Caesar_Creek/caesarcreekparkmap.pdf
> 
> They got my truck parked at the boat ramp last week.


Okay you wrote "Cedar Point" your first post of you life on this forum so I had to ask!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Troy Dave

First trip in 2019 to fish for anything. Tried musky today from about 11am till 4pm with no luck. Water was a little murky, 41 on the trolling motor when we started and 45 when we quit. Was a great day to be fishing.


----------



## Harry1959

I’ve crappie fished at CC twice the past week, including today, not much luck. People are telling me they are catching some Musky


----------



## sjwano

I was out on CC from 10:30-3:30pm today (Sunday). The docks are still not in at the north shore ramp. I tried the Haines ramp to start and also no docks and with the water down, there was no chance to put in there. Water clarity was poor, not quite milk chocolate but pretty cloudy. Water temps were between 45-48. I was fishing for saugeye/bass/musky...anything that would hit an artificial bait and was skunked. Tried slow presentations, jigging, and crankbaits & spinners. Managed a fish filet sandwich on the way home and a nice day on the water (first for the year) so it wasn’t all bad.


----------



## sjwano




----------



## Bronson

Managed one bass and a massive muskie follow. Never reeled a jerk bait so fast in my life to keep it away from him. Spoke to.another OGF member in the cove. Let me know who you are! Massive balls of baitfish just outside the coves. Warmest water I found was 46.2


----------



## elusiveadventures

I was out on Tuesday morning with the cold front. Put in at furnace and played around with the new electronics for the boat. Stayed on the lake until around 11 or so. Warmest water I was able to find was 41.9. Marked some bait balls and deep non active fish around deep standing timber. Water clarity was about 3-4ft.


----------



## burnsj5

Made it out today, water temps mid 40's, clarity wasn't to bad, picked up my first 'ski of 2019. Was a nice day out there minus the wind, looked like a good amount of boats made it out to enjoy the warm temps too.


----------



## Mason52

This guy had a bad day there. This was yesterday.. as you see truck first then trailer..


----------



## BMagill

The GPS told me to turn!


----------



## MuskyFan

Damn, that sucks. Where’s the boat?


----------



## cincinnati

Mason52 said:


> View attachment 299195
> This guy had a bad day there. This was yesterday.. as you see truck first then trailer..


Been awhile, but isn’t “Road Ends In Water” painted on the pavement as you approach?


----------



## Mason52

Have no idea how or why it happened. A friend said he was there fishing and he heard a noise and then saw the truck in the water said it just sunk out of site.


----------



## bwhntr4168

MuskyFan said:


> Damn, that sucks. Where’s the boat?


Wendy’s!!!


----------



## justin credible

Looks like campground ramp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

justin credible said:


> Looks like campground ramp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not the campground ramp… That is the north pool ramp


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Yikes! How in the world did he go in head first?


----------



## Lil Crappie

Just because they drug the trailer out first. Does not mean the truck went in first. May just be the way they hooked it up, to get it out? Hope all were OK!


----------



## MuskyFan

The ACE site shows the lake same up 3’ overnight. I believe after driving back through that rain from Cave Run. Boat filled with water even with the plug out. Everything not in the truck got wet.


----------



## zack2345

Any one know what the water looks like ? Temps ?headed out tomorrow.possibly


----------



## Ol'Bassman

water temp is 47 -47.5 Level 847 which is close to winter pool level of 846.


----------



## zaqxsw

Lots of folks out today. Great day to be out!

Still really muddy. Surface temps 55-56. Fished for over 4 hrs. and talked with lots of boats, but nobody doing much. We got one very pale crappie!


----------



## elusiveadventures

I give it another week and they should be moving up into shallower waters! Can not wait to try for the white bass run, heard it’s really fun!


----------



## zack2345

Went to the ohio river today instead of Caesars cause I didnt hear many good reports the water temp was 58 59 right as I was leaving caught 10 keeper crappie .. Caesars was really good to us the last two weeks of april last year... looks like this year will be the same


----------



## BMagill

elusiveadventures said:


> I give it another week and they should be moving up into shallower waters! Can not wait to try for the white bass run, heard it’s really fun!


I wouldn't wait too long...










Didn't keep that many today but at one point I tied on a double rig so I could catch them two at a time.


----------



## elusiveadventures

BMagill said:


> I wouldn't wait too long...
> 
> View attachment 300271
> 
> 
> Didn't keep that many today but at one point I tied on a double rig so I could catch them two at a time.


I’m still new to the lake so I’m still trying to figure out the hotspots for each species. I heard Haines ramp is the place to be for the white bass to run.


----------



## MuskyFan

^^^ They do run up the creek. Seen big schools of them. Muskies like them, too.


----------



## zaqxsw

BMagill said:


> I wouldn't wait too long...
> 
> View attachment 300271
> 
> 
> Didn't keep that many today but at one point I tied on a double rig so I could catch them two at a time.


Was that at CC?


----------

